# Inception



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen this yet?

A rave review on Empire ....

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=136118

And looks very interesting from the trailers...

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/inception/


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Just watched it, it wore me out lol

Fantastic film, very long but epic IMO


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Brilliant. Ending is perfect.
A smart "sci-fi" that does not patronise you completely and expects a modicum of thought from it's audience.
The special effects are awesome, they just blend right in and are used where needed rather than just as "prettiness"


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

we watched this at Imax. 
Absolutely loved it everything about it......concept, story, cinematography......

Looking forward to watching it again on blu ray


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Thought this looked awful when I seen the trailer for it. Obviously isnt though going by the reviews!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> we watched this at Imax.
> Absolutely loved it everything about it......concept, story, cinematography......
> 
> Looking forward to watching it again on blu ray


Yeah agreed, we got front row seats at the cinema which made it a little uncomfortable to watch. Be nice to get some of the details etc from a how screening.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw it last night - and it totally blew me away. Thought it was just stunning and very very inventive throughout. Loved the whole concept of the dream levels playing out at different time lengths, while all still being 'instant'..! Film of the year for me so far - but that said - I've not seen Toy Story 3 yet


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

First 10 minutes , I thought OMG i'm going to be in trouble trying to follow this as it doesn't really give you too much , Then ....It gets going and it is just brilliant , Very long film but the time just vanishes the sign of a good film , The story is one of such you will think to yourself "why didn''t I think of that"

Go see it


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great film, well thought out and inventive (as mentioned earlier) and leaves you thinking at the end. They've definitely over-hyped it though. 

Alex


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Brilliant, kept glued throughout! 9.5/10! 

If you miss more than 30 seconds of it you would never catch up with the story though!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Best film I've seen in a very long time. The concept of taking something everyone can relate to, and then push it around a little, works very well.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Great film, as said best of the year so far. Just don't think about it to much at the beginning as it's well explained and all makes sense as the film goes on.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Caught this yesterday, most original film i have seen since the matrix, absolutly fantastic.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw this at the weekend too, definitely one to see at the cinema if you can. It deserves the placing on IMDB top 250 films http://www.imdb.com/chart/top


----------



## MilanoChris (May 27, 2008)

can't wait to see it a second time, a great film which is firmly in my Top 3 films of all time.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I thought it was an awful film, once you have watched the first section of the film you can guess the rest of it, and just building on the Matrix/Heroes theme where there is a concept within a concept, and then trying to relate them to one another


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

MarkH said:


> I thought it was an awful film, once you have watched the first section of the film you can guess the rest of it, and just building on the Matrix/Heroes theme where there is a concept within a concept, and then trying to relate them to one another


I've just seen it. Wouldn't say it was awful mate, wasn't as great as everyone hyped it up to be but it was still an enjoyable film.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Watched it last night...was wicked :thumb:


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Saw it last weekend, excellent.

Kept me thinking about it for several days, can't wait for it to be out on Blu-Ray!


----------

